# "An Error Occurred While Setting Scanner Properties"



## jdcrutch (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm using an HP ScanJet 7400c on a Vista computer. I've had no problems with it until yesterday, when I rearranged all my USB cables. After reconnecting everything, I tried to use the scanner.

First I tried with Photoshop. When I clicked "Preview", Photoshop told me "Waiting on Scanner". After the scanner initialized, the light moved to halfway down the bed and stopped for about 30 seconds, then returned to its home position. No preview appeared, and Photoshop continued to tell me it was "waiting on scanner". After two or three minutes, I got the following error message:

An error occurred while setting scanner properties. If another program is scanning, please wait for it to complete and try again.​
The same thing happens with Windows Fax & Scan.

Here is what I've done to try to fix the problem:


Disconnect scanner and reconnect to different USB port.
Unplug scanner and power cord, wait 20 seconds, replug.
Reboot computer and repeat 1 & 2.
Uninstall driver, install driver from HP web site, reboot, repeat 1 & 2.
Restore system to a point before the trouble started.

Nothing has helped. The scanner works fine with my XP laptop, so the trouble must be with the Vista machine, right?

Thanks for any help.

Regards,

Jim Crutchfield
Long Island City, NY


----------

